# Can anyone recommend an amp repair guy in Toronto?



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm asking for the proverbial friend of a friend. He has an old '60s Yamaha amp that got wet last year, so now he's afraid to plug it in until someone has a look at it and gives it the all-clear.

Are any of the retailers any good at this sort of thing? Maybe Song Bird or Capsule? I've had mixed results with Long & McQuade. Steve's did good work on a Peavey Classic 30 for me, but that was six or seven years ago.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You've answered your own question in part. Antonio at Capsule and Tim at Songbird both have good reps. And they are only a couple of blocks from each other.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Give Tim Dudley a call at Songbird. Great guy and he does excellent work.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you may also want to talk to our very own "gunny", right here on this here fine forum.

-dh


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations, guys!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

*Peter Medvick*

Try looking up Peter Medvick - probably Medvick Audio or something like that. It has been a long while since I've seen him, but he was allways good.

He used to work out of his home, and I doubt that would have changed.


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

East Toronto, Buzzy owner of SoundFX 416-282-5088 great service, tubes, parts, Marshall and other amp mods etc..Great prices! He has been in the Business since the 60's and knows tube amps, will also work on SS amps.
His last job in the industry before opening his own company was Fender National service manager for Canada and still is a parts service and warranty center for Fender.
Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you don't mind going out to Stoney Creek, there is our very own 'Wild Bill".


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks again all for the great suggestions. I've forwarded this thread to my friend.


----------



## thegame (May 15, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> If you don't mind going out to Stoney Creek, there is our very own 'Wild Bill".


Contact information ?


----------

